# Current Worldmark Transfer Times?



## chemteach (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm wondering if anyone has recently (within the last 6 months) completed a Worldmark purchase, and if so, how long the process took.  I purchased a Worldmark membership in February 2018, and I think it took almost 6 months to close.  I am in the process of purchasing a new contract and wondering what other people's experiences are with closing times now.  While I'd like the closing process to be quick, the seller will be paying maintenance fees until the final closing occurs, so I actually save a small amount of money if the process takes longer.  But it would be nice if it didn't take more than a half year.  .


----------



## CO skier (Oct 9, 2019)

Purchased on eBay beginning of December, 2018.  Finalized the second week of April, 2019.  So, 5-6 months is about right.


----------



## chemteach (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you for the quick response!!


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Oct 10, 2019)

I started the WM resale buying process in mid-February this year and it was completed in mid-August (6 months). I see that another TUG member also started the buying process in mid-February, and the process was just recently completed for them (almost 8 full months).


----------



## js203 (Nov 1, 2019)

Bought on 3/3 , finally closed on 10/25.


----------



## tony_i (Nov 2, 2019)

Purchased in May 2019. Received letter from WM on 7/31 requesting additional documents for trust. Received notification yesterday that account had transfer to me. Setup my WM login today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 2, 2019)

Purchased in February 2019 finalized in October.  9 months.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 2, 2019)

Since the seller is paying maintenance fees until closing, I guess in some ways the longer it takes the better, as long as points don't expire before closing...


----------



## ski_sierra (Nov 6, 2019)

Purchased March 2019, transfer completed in late Oct.


----------



## DS49 (Dec 12, 2019)

Purchased June 20th.  Completed today, December 12th.


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 15, 2019)

It seems like 6 months is accurate as of now... I purchased mine in early March, but seller took some time (maybe a week extra) to sign papers. Closed in October.


----------



## dagger1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Purchased first contract July 22, 2019; account opened yesterday Jan 9, 2020.


----------

